# Florida Bay



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

at least you got out kid. nice report and bug.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the report, I went out today from Key Largo towards Flamingo and had similar results. Nothing to brag about, would've welcomed a lobster or a crab. I did get the chance to try out my new wireless remote control for the Kodak Play Sport video camera. By the way How is that platform working out for you.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Thanks for the report, I went out today from Key Largo towards Flamingo and had similar results. Nothing to brag about, would've welcomed a lobster or a crab. I did get the chance to try out my new wireless remote control for the Kodak Play Sport video camera. By the way How is that platform working out for you.



The platform is working out great.
I love it.
BIG improvement from my last casting platform.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

You fish some nice water down there!! Nice pics. keep'm coming!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice report on a slow but interesting day. Cool pictures too.


----------

